# Boite mail yahoo piratée



## gigab (29 Mai 2010)

Bonjour
Pardonnez moi si je poste mal, mais j'ai cherché un endroit pour poster dans les différentes rubriques, et il n'y a que là à mon sens..

En fait je me suis fait pirater quelques minutes mon compte mail sur internet (yahoo) et un certain nombre de spams sont partis vers mon carnet d'adresses..à mon nom bien entendu.

Bref, pour éviter à l'avenir ces désagréments, je voudrai créer une autre adresse mail, sécurisée.
Comme je suis sous Mac, je me permets de poster ici.

Auriez vous des idées sur des entreprises/associations/organismes qui pourraient proposer des adresses mail assez sécurisées pour empêcher toute intrusion (dans la limite du possible bien sûr  )

Merci par avance de vos réponses.
Bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2010)

bonjour

tu as la preuve du piratage?
c'est confirmé par yahoo?
parce que le simple fait d'avoir des spams " en ton nom " c'est pas du tout un element convaincant

 voir tous les fils sur le spam dont les spams qui ont l'air de venir de toi
(mais en fait pas du tout)


----------



## gigab (29 Mai 2010)

Ben en fait je pense que c'est du piratage car les mails venaient de mon adresse (en-tête du message), avec le nom que j'avais renseigné dans "expéditeur" en l'occurence le mien, et expédié à tout ou au moins la majeure partie de mon carnet d'adresse.

en revanche, autant j'ai eu beaucoup de retours, dont des "daemon recipient" autant dans mes éléments envoyés j'en ai une dizaine.


----------



## pascalformac (29 Mai 2010)

Ah là ca devient interessant

Alors je repete
les entetes de message sont trompeurs
 ceux de premier niveau ; expediteur apparent
il faut regarder message brut ou entêtes complets et là on a le VRAI chemin
( avec tres souvent...un AUTRE expediteur)

dans ton cas si tu as AUSSI 10 messages envoyés , rigoureusement identiques en tous points à ceux recus en face
là y a eu piratage ou implantation de script d'envoi en boucle etc
(on va pas détailler bien entendu)

une bonne partie des """"piratages"" vient
d'abord tout simplement d'un mot de passe faible
( attaques successives en testant des mots de passes en boucle, les MAUVAIS mot de passe sont trouvés en quelques secondes - minutes, les bons faut des siecles d'attaques non stop)
ou
failles à un endroit qui contient le log
(pas forcement yahoo d'ailleurs)

-------
dans un premier temps tu changes de mot de passe
danss un deuxieme tu  ouvres un email ailleurrs
( ou même chez yahoo )

un truc que j'aime bien chez gmail
sur l'interface en ligne il y a un outil qui liste les dernieres consultations
et pointent les origines de log inhabituelles
et en cas de bizarrerie il y a un texte en rouge qui prévient


----------



## gigab (29 Mai 2010)

Bon je vais changer le mot de passe yahoo déjà..
Pour créer une autre adresse mail, je suis dessus...je ne sais pas quoi choisir...
pour gmail, j'en ai une mais de test, je ne l'ai donnée à personne, strictement personne, je revais dessus après 1 ou 2 mois je ne sais plus, elle est pleine de spams..je ne sais que penser...alors si je me mets à l'utiliser lol ....

j'avais pensé gmx aussi, mais les avis n'ont pas l'air favorables.
Quant à hotmail, c'est Microsoft, laposte c'est nid à spam, j'ai eu un mal de chien à m'en dépetrer, caramail, c'est gmx, free c'est spams aussi, orange il faut être abonné 

Chaud..


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

sois malin !

bien entendu changer mot de passe yahoo
(en en prenat un bon)
tonnes de tutos là dessus

-
gmail
garde ce compte là POUR justement les  utilisations à "risques de spam"
(inscription à site , newsletters , fessebookeries et autres nids à spam)

et en plus 
tu te crées une adresse perso pour ton courrier vraiment perso

--
de toutes facons ne jamais oublier que le spam est quasi inévitable
et ceci quelque soit la stratégie
je rappelle qu'on estime le spam à entre 80 et 95% des emails
Donc tous les comptes finissent par en recevoir

par contre un autre plus de gmail
excellent filtre anti spam, sans doute le meilleur du moment
( se gourre très rarement)
je n'ai AUCUN spam arrivant dans Mail
RIEN
tous bloqués avant


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

Oui tu as raison, j'ai fait cela hier, en prenant une adresse gmx et une autre hotmail.
(il parait qu'il y a des problèmes de réception sur gmx, donc j'ai pris en plus hotmail au cas où)
Je vais créer une adresse "pourriel" gmail.
Et puis je ne regarde plus rien sur le net, je fais tout venir sur Mail, ça sera plus simple


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

mais nan
d'adresse  à pourriels t'en as déjà TROIS !
 ton futur ex yahoo, ton gmail actuel et.... ton hotmail neuf 
(hotmail très ciblé et filtre antispam bof bof)


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

Hotmail aussi !!!
Bon...je ne l'ai donnée à personne cette adresse, je vais la supprimer alors...ça ne sert à rien d'avoir 3 adresses mail  ça multiplie les dégâts..

Et pur gmx, tu connais ?
Je l'ai prise parce que ça me paraissait la meilleure entre laposte, gmail, yahoo, hotmail, voilà, etc.. qui sont des nids à spam (hotmail je ne pensais pas mais bon  )

Ceci dit, les avis sur gmx divergent, il y a des personnes qui n'ont aucun problème, d'autres qui rencontrent des lenteurs récurrentes et plus grave, ce qui me gène un peu, d'autres qui se plaignent que les mails n'arrivent pas ou avec des délais démesurés..

Snif...que faire...


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

mais ne supprime rien !

c'est bizarre ta facon d'aborder les choses

rappel
une adresse email n'est PAS une carte d'identité  (unique) ou un contrat du mariage ( unique et exclusif , du moins jusqu'au divorce)

ce sont des series de services de courriers
à TON service, et quand tu en as besoin
c'est comme savoir que tu peux envoyer un cd   par la poste ou colissimo ou dhl ou ups ou par coursier privé
et tu choisis en fonction du besoin du moment

avoir plusieurs adresses emails est courant et même RECOMMANDÉ
( au moins 3, une generaliste -web ( qui sera spammée) , une pro , une ou des persos)
et c'est un minimum , tu peux en avoir des dizaines à dispo

en plus en 2010 tous les services corrects permettent de gerer plusieurs adresses externes  de maniere centralisée

exemple 
pour divers raisons j'ai plus d'une dizaine d'adresses
seules 3 me servent vraiment intensément
les autres sont secondaires voire très dormantes
et sont gerées par les comptes centraux ( récolte et filtrage des spams)

gmail peut  gerer 5 adresses externes par compte gmail
doc 2 gmail gerent 10 adresses externes

hotmail permet la même chose
(j'ai plus le chiffre )


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

Tu as raison...j'essaye d'être pratique, c'est mon tempérament lol, j'ai du mal à avoir des trucs éparpillés j'aime que tout soit carré.. 

J'ai une adresse free, une hotmail, une yahoo et une gmx qui portent mon nom en clair
On a vu que yahoo c'est mort, je ne vais plus l'utiliser que pour du spam.

j'ai juste gmail où ce n'est pas mon nom et donc clairement réservoir à pourriels..

Ce qui me dérange c'est effectivement les boites avec mon nom et des informations personnelles dont je ne me servirai vraisemblablement pas pour du perso


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

encore et encore
tu sembles te focaliser sur des DETAILS

on reprend
1- une adresse crée  ne necessite pas qu'on s'en serve
( voir les conditions , ca varie , parfois un service  exige de s'en servir au moins une fois tous les X mois)
on peut même abandonner une adresse

2- les infos dedans ( messages)
sont privées ( à toi)
personne ne les voit , sauf toi

3- les infos publiques quand  il y en a (  le profil public nullement obligatoire) et bien tu les controles

exemple certains comptes offrent , parce que les gens aiment ca , des profils
on y met ce qu'on veut !

 exemple 
dans la vraie vie tu t'appelles Jean Dupont
déjà faut etre idiot pour créer un email jean.dupont@ leservice si on souhaite la discretion 
mais il y en a qui aiment , voire c'est imposé ( par l'employeur par exemple)

donc preferable de créer des adresses sous cette forme
monpseudolibre@ service

ensuite dans le profil
tu mets 
prenom : toto
nom: D ou P ou Barbeatruc

ou Jean Dupont si TU le choisis

RIEN ne t'y oblige
et de toutes facons tu peux modifier ulterieurement

c'est TRES annexe
je ne te donne là que des conseils si tu veux accroitre ton anonymat ou ne pas avoir d'association directe avec ta vraie identité
ce qu'à l'heure du web en reseau est conseillé

perso à part 2 emails PRO 
AUCUN de mes profils ou intitulé d'adresse email ne permettent de trouver mon vrai nom
c'est volontaire

ensuite
4- yahoo ce n'est PAS mort
tu as été piraté quelques minutes et c'est tout
Après un bon mot de passe, le service est à nouveau verrouillé et à accès perso
(bien entendu plus aucun spam n'en partira puisque sauf bidouillerie de haute qualité , le pirate n'y va plus)
tu verras ce qu'il en est dans les prochaines semaines
--

ensuite comme déjà dit tu as des choix de gestion
- entrer chaque compte dans Mail
compte A
compte B
compte C
compte D
compte E
compte F
compte G 
compte H
etc 

ou centraliser avant
compte A BC  geré par D

compte EFG  geré par H

et dans Mail tu mets
D et H


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

J'ai compris..
Pour bien faire, je garde une seule adresse avec mon nom propre alors, pour les messages "sérieux" (employeur, etc)

Et 2 ou 3 autres pour réservoir à spams et inscriptions à des newsletters.

Merci en tout cas de tes explications, je ne voyais pas du tout comme ça. Pour moi, c'était une adresse "sérieuse" et 1 autre éventuellement pourriel, mais mes infos perso étaient notées.
Je vais corriger ça.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

Attends c'est pas fini
sur gmail ( vraiment un des meilleurs services, avec tonnes de produits associés , gratuits)
tu peux parfaitement demander à gmail de ne PAS indiquer ton nom et prenom à l'envoi
ainsi un envoi 
monpseudolibre@ gmail
ne ferait alors  PAS apparaitre nom prénom
(réels ou factices)

gaffe à un détail avec gmail
gmail - google a lancé son propre reseau facon fessebouque ( buzz)
bien regarder ce que cela implique avant de l'activer
y a eu de GROS cafouillages au lancement ( en grande partie résolus) , dont même la presse generaliste a parlé tellement c'était une bourde
car c'était activé par défaut
( ca a changé)

avec des gens qui se retrouvaient à partager avec des ""zamis" parfois incongrus sans piger pourquoi
perso j'ai desactivé
( et autre detail desactiver - activer est subtilement different de...afficher -pas afficher)


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

Ah oui effectivement. Bon je suis tranquille avec Gmail, quand j'ai créé l'adresse, je n'ai rentré aucune information personnelle donc ça va.

Quant à buzz effectivement il était activé, j'ai tout désactivé.

Bon tout rentre dans l'ordre


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

check again !
buzz est desactivé mais ce qui est lié à buzz pas forcement
( les protocoles de réglages et options ont variés ces derniers mois)
tu verras ca en regardant ...google reader
( TRES bon gerant de RSS , avec tag , suivi-suivi qui est un archivage-  et...partage de trucs repérés , dont avec les zamis buzz et /ou contacts qui ont un gmail )

tiens et si tu veux une idée de l'étendue de ce que peut amener u compte gmail
va regarder une extension firefox _google shortcuts _qui au sein d'une icone a un menu deroulant-réglable- d'acces aux divers  services


----------



## gigab (30 Mai 2010)

Je ne vois rien d'anormal...aucun abonnement, tout ce qui concerne les blogs, commentaires, etc est désactivé..


----------



## HAL-9000 (30 Mai 2010)

Sinon tu as Mobile Me, avec la création d'alias, très pratique. Mais payant


----------



## pascalformac (30 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Sinon tu as Mobile Me, avec la création d'alias, très pratique. Mais payant


il y a des rumeurs récentes  comme quoi ca pourrait passer en gratosse
( mais on le sait les rumeurs es produits Apple faut prendre avec des pincettes)


----------



## gigab (31 Mai 2010)

Oui en effet, il voudraient faire comme google et son application en ligne..gratuite...
Microsoft ne fait pas la même chose ?
En tout cas si c'est gratuit, va falloir qu'Apple s'aligne 
Je ne connais pas trop car n'en n'ai pas éprouvé le besoin pour le moment..


----------



## pascalformac (31 Mai 2010)

microsoft fait un truc proche mais pas identique
zotmel offre un disque distant de 25 Go par compte
(tous formats acceptés, j'ai testé , les dmg passent)
( 25 Go mais avec des limites divers , dont  pas d'options de synchro ordi - disque virtuel comme chez d'autres; enfin j'ai pas fouiné , y a sans doute des geeks qui ont pondu des utilitaires ou extensions)


----------

